# Push-pull training? 6 days a week?



## barmitsfa

I'm very new to training but is there anything wrong with going straight into an advanced training program like training your body parts 3x a week. working out 6x a day?
If i'm going to start from a very small weight and slowly progress with it. should be fine right?
Anyone recommend a program that does this style training method? I keep seeing people talk about it but I don't know exactly what written programs say it.


----------



## ASHOP

barmitsfa said:


> I'm very new to training but is there anything wrong with going straight into an advanced training program like training your body parts 3x a week. working out 6x a day?
> If i'm going to start from a very small weight and slowly progress with it. should be fine right?
> Anyone recommend a program that does this style training method? I keep seeing people talk about it but I don't know exactly what written programs say it.



You never know how something is going to work until you try it yourself. In the beginning you may respond very well but I would bet training each bodypart 3x per week will eventually lead to an injury/overtraining.
Try it for 8-10 weeks and see what you come up with. There are no written laws in this sport, forge your own path by experimenting.


----------



## Willber

If you did that much I’d cut down on the volume and maybe even the sets. Maybe 1-2 exercises per body part and 1-2 sets each since you’ll be hitting them more often during the week. That’s what I’d do but we are all different. Like ashop said there are no rules.


----------



## Willber

I need a change I may try something like this also.


----------



## ASHOP

Willber said:


> If you did that much I’d cut down on the volume and maybe even the sets. Maybe 1-2 exercises per body part and 1-2 sets each since you’ll be hitting them more often during the week. That’s what I’d do but we are all different. Like ashop said there are no rules.



Good tip keeping the volume down if your going to hit each group 3x per week.


----------



## striffe

barmitsfa said:


> I'm very new to training but is there anything wrong with going straight into an advanced training program like training your body parts 3x a week. working out 6x a day?
> If i'm going to start from a very small weight and slowly progress with it. should be fine right?
> Anyone recommend a program that does this style training method? I keep seeing people talk about it but I don't know exactly what written programs say it.



Push and Pull but what about legs? Do you mean upper push 3 times and upper pull 3 times? If you are new to training I would build up to training 6 days per week.


----------



## Barn1234

Yeah keep the volume down if you are training the same muscle groups more than twice per week. 

My rugby S&C coach had me doing strength, power and endurance targeted sessions for main muscle groups. So for example, focus on low rep high weight squats on Monday, jump squats using a weighted trap bar on a Wednesday and a shit tonne of moderate weight cannon ball squats on Friday. 

Just a basic example but training like that for me packed on size and power I needed for rugby. Hope that helps?


----------



## Viking

striffe said:


> Push and Pull but what about legs? Do you mean upper push 3 times and upper pull 3 times? If you are new to training I would build up to training 6 days per week.



This is my initial thought. You have to include legs into a training plan. Even if just one day per week. Some may not want big legs but you shouldn't neglect half your body. If you're very new to training why not try push, pull, legs 3 days per week. Over time you could add a 4th day then a 5th. Another good plan for new trainers is a full body split 3 days per week.


----------



## The Grim Repper

Sun: Pull Light*
Mon: Push Heavy**
Tue: Legs Heavy**
Wed: Off
Wed: Push Light *
Thurs: Pull Heavy **
Fri: Legs Light*
Sat: Off

*(2-3 sets per exercise 10-12 reps - 45-60 seconds rest)
** (2 sets per exercise 6-10 reps - 60-120 seconds rest)

Place your heavy leg day after the heavy push as no back is stressed the day prior. Take a day off after legs. This should usually be the case. Hit push first this time (Wed.) to allow more rest for back for Thursday's heavy day. (You've not hit back directly since Monday-so why not hit pull again? Because you did tax your back and system - indirectly on Tuesday with heavy legs. Then finish off with a light (not easy) leg day then rest and repeat. Hitting the body 2x a week with different intensity levels and building rest and recuperation into the program should keep you from getting bored and continuing to progress well.


----------



## davidg

You need to be careful about your health, see what kind of exercise works for you. I work out 4 times a week, abs every day, but 6 times a day is too much. I also started with small weights, that's how it should be. Look at your strength.


----------



## squatster

It would be nothing different then a brick layer or a gymnast - your working the same thing every day- look at the gymnast body or the bricklayer, how big the forearms are.


----------



## squatster

If your wondering what my point is? I kind of forgot- sucks getting older


----------



## bestblogsan

finding the right skills to your startup might be easier with those proven hiring guidelines. 
learn how to attract and maintain gifted human beings. read an interview with exgoogler david
what is search engine optimization、global reach  virtual phone


----------



## lycan Venom

Don't push yourself beyond your limit. Buikd a base and build up from there. Jumping into advanced techniques (if you are using social media advice) will get you in the hospital. Watch out for Rhabdomyolysis.


----------



## ikellson

lycan Venom said:


> Don't push yourself beyond your limit. Buikd a base and build up from there. Jumping into advanced techniques (if you are using social media advice) will get you in the hospital. Watch out for Rhabdomyolysis.


agree
4 days a week is enough


----------

